# Chances of getting a TS in Galway Ireland area



## Corinne1123 (Jun 30, 2013)

We are planning a trip to Europe next summer, and I just put in an ongoing request for the Ireland TS.  We are interested in the Galway or Connemara area.  My timespan is June through July at this point.
1. What are the chances of getting something 1 year in advance through RCI?
2.  I would also consider renting a cottage thorugh 'imagineireland' or elsewhere, but how far in advance do you need to book those and is it reimbursable if a timeshare comes through?
3.  IS DAE a better option than RCI?  I have a Worldmark account, so I'm not sure if I can request first with DAE.

Thanks,


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Corinne1123 said:


> ...  I have a Worldmark account, so I'm not sure if I can request first with DAE.
> 
> Thanks,



I'm not sure how your Worldmark account works.  I do know how DAE works.

You can request before you deposit but when you deposit you can only deposit a confirmed week that is at least 8 weeks away from check-in.

http://www.daelive.com/helpdesk/faq.aspx#faq71

See the "terms of deposit."


----------



## Jimster (Jun 30, 2013)

*Ireland*

DAE does have resorts in that area of Ireland from time to time.  I certainly would request from them.   The downside is you will save $75 as DAE is cheaper than the money grubbing likes of RCI.   Their international exchange fee is $135 unless you become a gold member in which caee it is CHEAPER!


----------



## geekette (Jul 1, 2013)

There is at least one Tugger that owns @ Cottages at Galway Bay (I think that's the name?)  it is actually in Barna, with a lovely view of the bay.

You might consider posting on Timeshareforums.com as there are a couple posters there who own at this resort.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, but I'm not sure what you are suggesting.  Are you suggesting I post at that site for a rental or an exchange?  Or just to find out availability?


----------



## geekette (Jul 2, 2013)

To find the owners, to find availability and pricing.

There was a thread specific to the cottages I was referring to (have stayed in) not too long ago, so I know there are owners over there as they participated in that thread.

meanwhile, I think it was Aug 08 when I was there, there were a lot of sublets in Galway.  VRBO.com or Homeaway.com might be worth a look, as well as DAElive.com

I think that if you are persistent that you will find suitable accommodations in Galway.  It's just a matter of finding the inventory.


----------

